

Is the iPad changing books forever with popups, games and more? - suivix
http://singularityhub.com/2011/08/27/games-pop-ups-3d-and-more-the-ipad-is-changing-books-forever/

======
njharman
Books are books. Electronic texts, and anything else on an iPad is not a book.

At most it could be said tablets are changing how people consume textual
information. But same can be said for everything from papyrus, woodblock
print, Gutenberg press, computers, Internet, etc.

Hyberbolic titles to drive traffic to your shitty site suck.

~~~
suivix
It's not my site. I found the article interesting.

